# Anyone use Design a Shirt printing service? Or Traxler in Ohio?



## katwalla (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone used DesignaShirt service or Traxler Screenprinting in Ohio? Have been searching here and unable to find much info on these 2 companies. Our local screenprinter I have used is retiring and and I'm not having a good time finding anyone local yet. A lot of local places would contract out to the company I used who is retiring. 
Thanks!


----------



## stevem1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have heard good things about traxler.


----------

